# Mon Macbook ne reconnais plus mon Disque Dur Externe .



## lanceloth (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour ! 

Alors voila ce qui m'est arrivé  :

Mon disque dur externe était branché au MacBook. Je travaillais sur une rédaction(pas a l'ordinateur). Le mac me gênait un peu alors je l'ai poussé un peu a gauche, et, la, le DD Externe c'est déconnecté brutalement (sans faire éjecter) et est tombé d'une dizaines de centimètres et à atterrit sur le coussin de la chaise. 

Ce n'est pas grave, je le re branche, et la le mac n'affiche plus le disque dur !  

J'ai fait les scripts de maintenance et réparé les autorisations avec OnyX, mais le MacBook ne le reconnaît toujours pas. Juste Ubuntu Linux reconnaît le Disque dur externe. 

J'essaye avec le DD Externe de ma mère (elle à le même), le MacBook le reconnait. Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il ne reconnaît pas le mien. :rose:

---

Y a t'il une solution pour que mon Mac reconnaisse mon DD ?

Merci. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------

En fait, le Disque Dur remarche grâce a un ami. 
Il faut taper "su diskutil list" dans le terminal et les disque s'affiche sur le bureau.


----------



## deherve (19 Avril 2009)

Problème résolu pour notre ami Lancelot, suite à l'opération indiqué ici : Guppytrucs Mac

Hervé (deherve)


----------



## pierre22 (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Essayez l'utilitaire de disque situé dans =>Applications => Utilities.
Si il voit le disque =>Réparer le disque 

Réparer le disque en démarrant avec le CD d'installation en pressant la touche C utiliser l'utilitaire de disque


Insérez le CD d'installation N°1
Maintenez la touche "C" appuyée au démarrage pour démarrer sur le CD, choisissez votre langue, mais ne partez pas sur l'installation.

Chercher dans le menu en haut, Utilitaires > Utilitaire Disque, sélectionnez votre disque dur.

Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1782?viewlocale=fr_FR

Cordialement


----------



## lanceloth (19 Avril 2009)

Merci a tous !


----------



## Telec03 (10 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je remonte ce post car j'ai le même problème, j'ai fait réparer dans l'utilitaire de disque mais il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de problème..
Qui à une idée?

Bonne journée


----------



## pierre22 (10 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Et réparer les permissions ?
Redémarrer ?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2014)

Telec03 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je remonte ce post car j'ai le même problème, j'ai fait réparer dans l'utilitaire de disque mais il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de problème..
> Qui à une idée?
> ...


la demande originale concernait un cas très particulier
à savoir disque dur externe qui fut déconnecté avant ejection et le mac n'affichait plus le disque

or toi ca semble déjà très different
1 deconnection sauvage?
tu n'en parles pas
et

2- une grosse difference c'est surtout que puisque tu as pu " réparer" ce disque externe,  c'est que par conséquent il est VU par utilitaire disque
et donc on semble etre dans une autre situation - très banale- de disque avec partitions qui ne montent pas

(plein de sujets là dessus)
--
donner des infos sur ce disque
et en particulier s'il a partition avec  une utilisation mixte mac PC windows


----------



## Telec03 (10 Novembre 2014)

Merci à vous deux,

Pour répondre à pierre22 non je peux pas réparer les permissions c'est grisé, oui bien sur j'ai redémarrer plusieurs fois mais rien à faire.

Pour Répondre à pascalformac, je vais essayer de répondre le mieux possible mais je suis pas une lumière en iinformatique.
c'est un WDC WD50 00AAJS-22YFA0 MEDIA, c'est tout ce que je peux dire sur le disque.
Il fonctionnais sur windows et mac
J'ai pas fait de déconnection sauvage
Il y a une seul partition.
Bonne soirée a vous.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2014)

Telec03 a dit:


> Il fonctionnais sur windows et mac.


Et ben voilàà

( sans doute un disque pas reformaté par le mac à l'achat du disque, mais avec  le formatage d'usine)

c'est sans doute le windows qui a bousillé le schema de partition
un grand classique qui a pour conséquence qu'alors le disque est vu en windows mais plus ( ou très mal ) par un mac

pour dire les choses simplement  il a bousillé la table des matieres que doit lire le mac
--
ti'nquiete pas ce disque fonctionne encore
mais sur windows

pour le refaire marcher en mac il faudra
basculer le contenu sur un autre disque ( sauvegarde)
puis reformater proprement le disque POUR ton mac et PAR ton mac
(avec ou sans partition mixte)


----------



## Telec03 (10 Novembre 2014)

Désoler mais ils ne fonctionne pas non plus sur windows


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2014)

ah là c'est encore autre chose
 il est peut etre mourant
(ou déjà mort)

note tous les disques meurent un jour
un disque éternel ca n'existe pas

il faudrait le faire examiner par un pote ( mac ou pc ) equipé de bons outils specialisés pour examen de disques très malades   ou qui le mettrait dans un autre boitier ( au cas où ce soit le boitier le fautif)


----------



## Telec03 (11 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ah là c'est encore autre chose
> il est peut etre mourant
> (ou déjà mort)
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, je me doute qu'aucun disque est éternel....Hélas.
Malheureusement je ne connais personne équipé d'outils spécialisé capable de le regardé...Je vais devoir me tourné vers un spécialiste....Sinon est-il possible de le formaté en passant directement par mon Mac pisq0ue je le voie dans l'utilitaire de disque?
Bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2014)

C'est un dd externe ou bien un dd interne ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

note: il ne s'agit pas d'outils de très haut niveau pro (  pas ceux de très haut niveau comme en auraient  certains réparateurs ou specialisés "recup de données" ou même des enquêteurs) mais de banals logiciels de diagnostic réparation  ( pc ou mac) un peu plus puissants que ceux sur les OS 
(par exemple en mac  diskwarrior, techtool pro , drivegenius)
la raison pour laquelle je conseille un pote , c'est que des macusers ont acheté ce genre de logiciel, donc inutile de racheter
coté windows je ne connais pas l'offre

--
coté reformatage
bien sûr que tu peux reformater
MAIS 
le reformatage va effacer les données !

et à aucun moment tu ne dis s' il y a une sauvegarde de son contenu

il faut bien comprendre que si tu reformates tu perdras le contenu


----------



## Telec03 (11 Novembre 2014)

Pour Sly54, DD externe.
pour pascalformac,oui je sait que je vais perdre certaines choses mais les plus importances on été sauvegarder sur des sites genre "Dropbox", "SFR Box",.
Pour information bien que comme sur le Mac il ne monte pas sur le bureau de Windows, on le voie dans gestion des periphériques....


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

pas étonnant qu'il soit vu ( sur mac et PC)
tu n'aurais pas pu " le réparer" via utilitaire disque si invisible !

par contre les partitions dessus semblent  malades

A aucun moment tu n'indiques le nombre de partitions dessus ni type de formatage  ni qui a formaté et comment


----------

